# Why does the Left hate Jews?



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

In the light of what us happening in the UK Labour Party.

Why the Left Hates Jews, by Kevin D. Williamson, National Review


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

Israel and the Jewish diaspora make progressive pieties look silly. 

Why does the Left hate the Jews? The Labour party in the United Kingdom is being convulsed at the moment with a public reckoning of the anti-Semitism of some of its most prominent members, including the former mayor of London, “Red” Ken Livingstone, who has just been suspended from the party for arguing that Adolf Hitler was, effectively, a Zionist. He was trying to explain away the anti-Semitic remarks of MP Naz Shah, who suggested that Israel be liquidated and its population forcibly resettled in the United States. 

In the United States, the Harvard Law Record went to some lengths to conceal the identity of a law student who attacked a visiting Israeli dignitary as — in the classic anti-Semitic formulation — “smelly.” That student was Husam El-Qoulaq, a Palestinian leftist. The campus Left has, to no one’s surprise, rallied to his defense. Among those defending him were a number of Jewish law students, who insisted that El-Qoulaq couldn’t possibly have known the anti-Semitic history of “smelly Jew” rhetoric, in spite of his having been reared at the world center of such nonsense. Others insisted that the Harvard case and the Labour cases are — this, too, will be familiar — not at all about anti-Semitism but about anti-Zionism.

Read more at: Why the Left Hates Jews, by Kevin D. Williamson, National Review


----------



## The Great Goose (May 1, 2016)

They just want jews out of their group, so they are offending them on purpose. They couldnt care less about palestine.


----------



## Dhara (May 1, 2016)

I'm as left as they come and I don't hate Jews.  I know MANY Jewish liberals.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 1, 2016)

I love Jon Stewart.


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

Dhara said:


> I'm as left as they come and I don't hate Jews.  I know MANY Jewish liberals.



That's what they all say.

Left in the USA is nothing like the Left in the UK and Europe.


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> They just want jews out of their group, so they are offending them on purpose. They couldnt care less about palestine.



Who does? The Left?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 1, 2016)

"National Review"

lol


----------



## The Great Goose (May 1, 2016)

Mindful said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > They just want jews out of their group, so they are offending them on purpose. They couldnt care less about palestine.
> ...





Mindful said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > They just want jews out of their group, so they are offending them on purpose. They couldnt care less about palestine.
> ...


Yes, the Left. Apparently a large group of gentiles in British Labour want them out.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 1, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Dhara said:
> 
> 
> > I'm as left as they come and I don't hate Jews.  I know MANY Jewish liberals.
> ...




Then maybe you should be posting this nonsense on a European forum.


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "National Review"
> 
> lol



That the best you've got as  an excuse for nothing to say?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 1, 2016)

Mindful said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "National Review"
> ...


That’s all this moronic thread premise warrants.


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...



The whole mess started  about Israel. The Israeli ambassador got involved.

Who are you to say what constitutes nonsense? And would it be any less of a nonsense to you were it posted in the European section?


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Don't participate then. Simple solution to your problem.


----------



## The Great Goose (May 1, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Dhara said:
> ...


Apparently the British Labour Party has a large faction of jew haters right now. Its not global but it also would not be unique.


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



Gentiles in the Labour Party want them out? What's that supposed to mean?

So called Gentiles in the Labour Party want  Jeremy Corbyn and Ken Livingstone out. Who also happen to be "gentiles".


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 1, 2016)

Mindful said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Your problem – your thread premise fails as a hasty generalization fallacy.

You shouldn’t have started it to begin with – particularly using one person’s wrongheaded, subjective opinion from a bias rightwing source.

Is that the best you’ve got.


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



There's anti semitism running through a faction of it, that's true. Same with some academic institutions.


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



You still here? On a moronic thread? You must like to suffer.


----------



## Syriusly (May 1, 2016)

Mindful said:


> In the light of what us happening in the UK Labour Party.
> 
> Why the Left Hates Jews, by Kevin D. Williamson, National Review



Considering that most Jews in the United States are what would be called 'the Left'- why do you imagine that the Left hates the Jews?


----------



## The Great Goose (May 1, 2016)

Mindful said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Its blurred.


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > In the light of what us happening in the UK Labour Party.
> ...



The article explains it. That's why I posted it.


----------



## Syriusly (May 1, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



You posted a link. To article. Which I am not going to bother to read just to find out why you made your claim- since you couldn't even be bothered to summarize your claim. 

I am just pointing out the absurdity of the claim.

Considering that most Jews in the United States are what would be called 'the Left'- why do you imagine that the Left hates the Jews?


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2016)

Mindful said:


> In the light of what us happening in the UK Labour Party.
> 
> Why the Left Hates Jews, by Kevin D. Williamson, National Review


Left hand? Left turns? Could you try to elaborate what left is and where?


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 1, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...




No, it would not be any less nonsense if it were posted on any forum.

National Review...LOL!


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > In the light of what us happening in the UK Labour Party.
> ...



Opposite to right. Duh.


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



No need to bother yourself with it then?


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Ah an intellectual eh?


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

Lets just face facts: a number of people (and one particular minority of the UK population almost entirely) believe allowing Jews to have their own country on land formerly conquered by Jihad in the name of Islam is a “mistake” that must be reversed.

Those who hold this position try, euphemistically, to call this “anti-Zionism”. However they don’t give a DAMN about any other indigenous people who have a chance of getting their land back, they only care about Jews reversing Jihad. The salient points are “Jews” and Islamic Jihadi conquests. Jews rejected and continue to reject Islam. And not only have they survived, finally in 1948 they turned around and fought back out from under the yoke of dhimmitudinal slavery.

Israellycool.com


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 1, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...





I agree.  

Cya later.


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You don't want to discuss anything, I take it?


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



I'd rather not.


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You're trolling.


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


You're spamming, the story and you are both spamming a false idiom, that the left hates Jews, yet you and the story failed to establish that all leftist hate Jews...The story  states two folks as saying something I guess could be a racial slur.....But two people do not represent and entire political ideology...


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


----------



## Mindful (May 1, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You're obviously enjoying this nonsense.


----------



## Fishlore (May 1, 2016)

The Left doesn't  "hate Jews." American Jews vote Democratic by more than three to one. That stupid  "why do  leftist hate..."  trick question went out of style over ten years ago.

What the left does hate is war, prison camps, ghettoes, bombing hospitals, invasions, and special rights based on race or religion. American Jews hate these things, even Jewish Republicans hate these things. A majority of Israelis hate these things.

The far-right Likud Party of Netanyahu puts the American left and American Jews in a tough spot because over the past twenty years, Israel under the leadership of Likud has been condemned around the world and in the United Nations for doing all of those things.

Israel, once our partner and close ally, has openly defied our shared commitment to a two-state solution for Palestine and violated our agreement to stop its illegal settlements. Netanyahu has attempted to manipulate our domestic politics in a way without precedent and his government has publicly scorned and criticized our President and his Secretary of State. 

Does Likud speak for all Jews? Of course not!  It is a kosher TEA Party armed with high tech weapons at American taxpayer expense and embarked on a search for _lebensraum_ in Eretz Israel while committing war crimes in the Gaza ghetto it has created.

The real question isn't why the Left hates Jews, it is why the Right applauds the worst crimes committed by Jews since the diaspora. Likud is a shonda on us all.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 1, 2016)

There are any number of incredibly ignorant people here who know nothing at all about British politics.

 All they know is that they belong to he tribe called "left", and know it's time to circle the wagons.


----------



## Pogo (May 1, 2016)

Mindful said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "National Review"
> ...



Uh --- you want "nothing to say", check your own OP.


----------



## IcebergSlim (May 1, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "National Review"
> 
> lol



And Kevin Williamson to boot.....

Meet Schnatzie.....she is entirely undiscriminating in her choice of sources....


----------



## IcebergSlim (May 1, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Have you ever been sanctioned for trolling, Liebling?


----------



## dani67 (May 1, 2016)

Mindful said:


> In the light of what us happening in the UK Labour Party.
> 
> Why the Left Hates Jews, by Kevin D. Williamson, National Review


hate israel or hate zionist isnt hate jew.
for example.most amercian moslem love berni sanders.but they hate zionist and israel


----------



## Syriusly (May 1, 2016)

Ah so Mindful is part of the camp that labels any criticism of Israel as being the 'Left hate the Jews".

While I support the right of Israel to exist- and even to exist as a Jewish homeland- that doesn't mean that I can't criticize actions of Israel I disagree with,  and that run against the interests of the United States.

Nor does it mean I have to ignore the legitimate rights of the non-Jewish residents of Israel and Palestine.

Neither the Jews or Muslims in Israel and Palestine are going anywhere- they both have a legitimate right to be there- they both need to find a resolution to their conflict.


----------



## Mindful (May 2, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Ah so Mindful is part of the camp that labels any criticism of Israel as being the 'Left hate the Jews".
> 
> While I support the right of Israel to exist- and even to exist as a Jewish homeland- that doesn't mean that I can't criticize actions of Israel I disagree with,  and that run against the interests of the United States.
> 
> ...



That lame duck argument has been done to death.

Criticism is not the same as demonisation.


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> They just want jews out of their group, so they are offending them on purpose. They couldnt care less about palestine.






 Much deeper than that as the majority of Jews wont convert out of their religion. So they wont become neo Marxists or muslims, making them a danger to full world domination. If they cant be changed then they become an oasis for others and defeat the bloodless coup. So they make up LIES, BLOOD LIBELS and PROPAGANDA to smooth the way for the next holocaust


----------



## Mindful (May 2, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > They just want jews out of their group, so they are offending them on purpose. They couldnt care less about palestine.
> ...



There were the usual stock phrases in reaction to Jew topics being regurgitated over and over again, ad nauseum. 

I should have known better.


----------



## there4eyeM (May 2, 2016)

"Why does the left hate the Jews?"
Probably for the same reason as the 'right'; i.e., no good reason.


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> They just want jews out of their group, so they are offending them on purpose. They couldnt care less about palestine.






 Much deeper than that as the majority of Jews wont convert out of their religion. So they wont become neo Marxists or muslims, making them a danger to full world domination. If they cant be changed then they become an oasis for others and defeat the bloodless coup. So they make up LIES, BLOOD LIBELS and PROPAGANDA to smooth the way for the next holocaust


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...







 Not quite a large group of socialists of the old school want the neo Marxist of a Jewish background out. People like Ed Miliband  who would sell the UK down the river if it meant he got a penny more.


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...







 They hate the religious Jews yes, but welcome the non religious Jews like prodigal sons


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > In the light of what us happening in the UK Labour Party.
> ...







 The American left is what the rest of the world calls right leaning centrist. Your witch hunts under Mcarthy saw to that


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 2, 2016)

The background to all of this is the current political situation in the UK.

The ruling Tory party is in a mess. They are split over Europe. Cameron is a lame duck PM and his cabinet colleagues are ripping themselves up in a jostle for the throne.
The Chancellor just had a big part of his budget ripped up. The health service is in revolt with Doctors on strike for the first time in a generation.
The plan to privatise all our schools is falling apart with even their own MPs speaking against it.
Cheap Chinese steel is killing our own industry but the Tories are so far in thrall to Beijing that they opposed short term protection from the EU to our own industry.
The Hillsborough inquest has just returned a damning verdict on the tories pin up Thatcher and her campaign of lies.
Its an absolute mess.

Obviously there needs to be a story for our right wing media to focus on. 

Ken Livingstone stands by Hitler comments - BBC News

And there you go. There is no anti semitism in the Labour Party. Im not a member and never have been but it is absurd to suggest that there is a problem. The "problem" is Jeremy Corbyn who terrifies those on the right as well as the right wing of his own party. He has to be stopped at all costs.


----------



## Mindful (May 2, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The background to all of this is the current political situation in the UK.
> 
> The ruling Tory party is in a mess. They are split over Europe. Cameron is a lame duck PM and his cabinet colleagues are ripping themselves up in a jostle for the throne.
> The Chancellor just had a big part of his budget ripped up. The health service is in revolt with Doctors on strike for the first time in a generation.
> ...





Tommy Tainant said:


> The background to all of this is the current political situation in the UK.
> 
> The ruling Tory party is in a mess. They are split over Europe. Cameron is a lame duck PM and his cabinet colleagues are ripping themselves up in a jostle for the throne.
> The Chancellor just had a big part of his budget ripped up. The health service is in revolt with Doctors on strike for the first time in a generation.
> ...



What kept you? Trotting out the usual party line script. 

If there's no anti semitism in the Labour Party, as Diane Abbott keeps parroting out, why is there going to be an enquiry?

Jeremy Corbyn terrifies? Surely you jest. Just look at the sight of him. A surly petulant relic from a bygone age. 

He should be put out to pasture with the the other two. Livingstone and Galloway.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 2, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The background to all of this is the current political situation in the UK.
> ...


 
I think that they are terrified of negative press reaction. 

The enquiry will find that there is no basis to the allegation and recommend that party spokesman follow a specific line when talking about Israel/Palestine relations. 

I would also suggest that bringing Hitler into the conversation, in any form, is not going to advance the discussion.

What cant be allowed to happen is that genuine concerns about Israeli government actions are shouted down under the guise of something else. 

I realise that I will be called anti Semitic for stating that. I give it 5 posts at most.

What is your view Mindful ? I have no idea what your opinion is and yet you started the thread.


----------



## Mindful (May 2, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



I learnt long ago to not attempt a "normal" discussion with types like you.

But it's obvious anti-semitism is dressed up as anti-Zionism, to be used as a Trojan Horse for Jew hatred. 

"Oh, I've nothing against Jews" lol. Why would you have? Why should you have?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 2, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Hopefully somebody will translate that for me at some point.


----------



## Mindful (May 2, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


----------



## Syriusly (May 2, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Ah so Mindful is part of the camp that labels any criticism of Israel as being the 'Left hate the Jews".
> ...



The 'left hates the jews' idiocy has been done to death but it sure doesn't stop you from posting that crap again.

You are the one who started the crap with your demonization of the left as hating Jews- so once again:

Ah so Mindful is part of the camp that labels any criticism of Israel as being the 'Left hate the Jews".

While I support the right of Israel to exist- and even to exist as a Jewish homeland- that doesn't mean that I can't criticize actions of Israel I disagree with, and that run against the interests of the United States.

Nor does it mean I have to ignore the legitimate rights of the non-Jewish residents of Israel and Palestine.

Neither the Jews or Muslims in Israel and Palestine are going anywhere- they both have a legitimate right to be there- they both need to find a resolution to their conflict.


----------



## Mindful (May 2, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



More crap.

Same old, same old.


----------



## Syriusly (May 2, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



That is what your OP- and this thread is. More and the same old partisan crap.

The 'left hates the jews' idiocy has been done to death but it sure doesn't stop you from posting that crap again.

You are the one who started the crap with your demonization of the left as hating Jews- so once again:

Ah so Mindful is part of the camp that labels any criticism of Israel as being the 'Left hate the Jews".

While I support the right of Israel to exist- and even to exist as a Jewish homeland- that doesn't mean that I can't criticize actions of Israel I disagree with, and that run against the interests of the United States.

Nor does it mean I have to ignore the legitimate rights of the non-Jewish residents of Israel and Palestine.

Neither the Jews or Muslims in Israel and Palestine are going anywhere- they both have a legitimate right to be there- they both need to find a resolution to their conflict.


----------



## Mindful (May 2, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Your type doesn't criticise. It demonises.


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The background to all of this is the current political situation in the UK.
> 
> The ruling Tory party is in a mess. They are split over Europe. Cameron is a lame duck PM and his cabinet colleagues are ripping themselves up in a jostle for the throne.
> The Chancellor just had a big part of his budget ripped up. The health service is in revolt with Doctors on strike for the first time in a generation.
> ...








 And if you bothered to look at the rules you would see that we cant bail out the privately owned Steel Works under EU laws. We cant even impose increased duty on any steel from other countries. All this because the neo Marxists sold the family silver in return for a handful of votes. Under Labour we could have modernised the Steel Industry and not have any problems now with imported cheap rubbish. Back then it was allowed to give grants and aid for modernisation if it meant the company cleaned up its act and reduced its carbon footprint. But they were more interested in funding the 100's of 1,000's of muslim migrants flooding the country welfare payments.

You mention Red Ken who supports Jew hatred, Nazism, anti Semitism and another holocaust, and is not scared to spout his filth in public. And far too many of the neo Marxists are just like him, making the labour party just another version of the National Socialist workers party of Germany. I wonder if they have plans for the New Auschwitz in Cardiff or Caernarvon


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 2, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The background to all of this is the current political situation in the UK.
> ...


Its Caernarfon you colonialist wanker.
Did your mates in the illuminati tell you all this shite ?


----------



## Mindful (May 2, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The background to all of this is the current political situation in the UK.
> ...



Two more have been suspended.

Seems the Labour Party is riddled with that odious disease.


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...








 Simples changing the terms of reference does not change the racism inherent in the words you post. Saying some of my friends are ( insert racist term here ) so I cant be a racist means that you know you are a racist and try to cover it up. Just the same tricks used by your hero's back in the 1930's using similar words


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...








Hit a raw nerve have I tainted, have you seen the plans for the camps around Snowdonia so they can mine slate, gold and silver for the neo Marxists


----------



## Phoenall (May 2, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...








 And just what are those rights that you support.

 So you are another that believes that the Jews should not be protected by International law if it takes away what the muslims have stolen


----------



## Mindful (May 2, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Once the rhetoric descends into  "legitimate rights", you recognise the mindset.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 2, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Is the state of Israel above criticism ? I cant see anything that this guy has said that seems to be out of order.


----------



## Mindful (May 2, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



That straw man again. You must be desperate.

How many times have I already said that there is a difference between criticism and demonising? I have  not once seen you 'criticise' Israel.

Though I would criticise Israel: for being a total and utter idiot in arming the PA  police when Arafat rode into Ramallah.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 2, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I have been critical of Israels treatment of the Palestinians. And then been called anti Semitic. It seems to be the standard response to close down discussion.
I guess from that response there is a siege mentality.


----------



## Mindful (May 2, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



It's obvious why you would be called that.


----------



## Syriusly (May 2, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



my 'type'- in other words anyone who points out that you are just attempting to demonize the 'Left' by spewing the same old crap that anyone who criticizes Israel 'hates jews"?

That is what your OP- and this thread is. More and the same old partisan crap.

The 'left hates the jews' idiocy has been done to death but it sure doesn't stop you from posting that crap again.

You are the one who started the crap with your demonization of the left as hating Jews- so once again:

Ah so Mindful is part of the camp that labels any criticism of Israel as being the 'Left hate the Jews".

While I support the right of Israel to exist- and even to exist as a Jewish homeland- that doesn't mean that I can't criticize actions of Israel I disagree with, and that run against the interests of the United States.

Nor does it mean I have to ignore the legitimate rights of the non-Jewish residents of Israel and Palestine.

Neither the Jews or Muslims in Israel and Palestine are going anywhere- they both have a legitimate right to be there- they both need to find a resolution to their conflict.


----------



## Syriusly (May 2, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Heaven forbid that anyone say that anyone other than Jewish Israeli's have any 'legitimate rights'.

Unlike you I think that Israeli's- Jewish and Muslim have legitimate rights- as do Palestinians- as do people who dare point out your partisan crap for what it is.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 2, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Nope, you would need to provide some evidence.


----------



## Syriusly (May 2, 2016)

I think it is obvious from the OP's posts- his question is a fallacy from the beginning.

The real question is why does the OP want to label anyone who disagrees with him as 'hating jews'.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 2, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> I think it is obvious from the OP's posts- his question is a fallacy from the beginning.
> 
> The real question is why does the OP want to label anyone who disagrees with him as 'hating jews'.


The OP isnt that articulate. Happier posting a cutnpaste than an original opinion.


----------



## Mindful (May 3, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is obvious from the OP's posts- his question is a fallacy from the beginning.
> ...



Keep trying.


----------



## Mindful (May 3, 2016)

*Springtime for Jeremy.*

It’s been a foul week. Another week when UK Jews (and our real friends/comrades) have to endure the spectacle of the lid being lifted on a broiling mess of hate that of course we have been aware of for some time.

Now of course in one sense, Jews and our allies who stand for progressive, democratic values may welcome the lid being lifted. “_We told you there was a real problem and it now appears that some of you seem to have been listening. It’s taken a while, but hey you’ve finally begun to get it_”. Andrew Marr seems to have been listening (worth watching him staring incredulously at Diane Abbott whilst she dissembled wildly) and how could that not feel reassuring? _“It’s on the BBC. Andrew Marr pointing out the historical roots of the Left’s anti-Semitism. We’re not out there on our own anymore.”_

Perhaps a few others and I could ease off on feeling that this is a burden we have to carry. Perhaps we could claim a little bit of our lives back from the obligation to expose the moral corruption of significant parts of the Left.

That can only be good.

But in many ways this has also been the worst week. The sight of Left wingers with their hands in the filth of Nazi history trying to find a nugget of gold that will justify what they and Ken believe to be the “facts” about the Jews, Zionism and Hitler has been truly nauseating. When challenged, the defenders of Ken turn around, with their hands and faces dripping with the slurry of revisionist and extreme Trotskyist anti-Zionist historical tracts, and howl in outrage at any suggestion that they are on the wrong end of history. I was (laughably) threatened with a libel action by a 1980s pop star for pointing out that his defence of Ken by referring to the work of Lenni Brenner besmirched the legacy of his influential (and politically focused) electro-pop act.

A Corbynista tweeted angrily at John Mann MP asking him if he thought he was “some kind of authority on anti-Semitism”. That’ll be the Chair of the All Party Parliamentary Group on anti-Semitism revealed as an ingénue on the subject then. And of course, thousands of Leftists have identified the burning issue uncovered by this week’s events and have been petitioning for John Mann to be suspended, and have taken the opportunity to subject him (and those who defend him) to a torrent of abuse on social media. And of course a stomach churning proportion of those who are attacking Mann on social media have the rankest anti-Semitism all over their timelines.

Springtime for Jeremy


----------



## Syriusly (May 3, 2016)

Mindful said:


> _. Andrew Marr pointing out the historical roots of the Left’s anti-Semitism. _



Yet once again- in the United States, Jews are by a large majority 'the Left'- why do you believe most Jews in the United States are anti-Semites?


----------



## Mindful (May 3, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > _. Andrew Marr pointing out the historical roots of the Left’s anti-Semitism. _
> ...



Why do you flame bait?


----------



## Syriusly (May 3, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Why do you post such partisan crap- calling the "Left' anti-semites when most Jews in the United States are the "Left"?


----------



## Syriusly (May 3, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Why do you start an entire thread that is just partisan flame bait?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 3, 2016)

Mindful said:


> In the light of what us happening in the UK Labour Party.
> 
> Why the Left Hates Jews, by Kevin D. Williamson, National Review


Because the left are anti God.
On every issue the left stand alone their agenda is anti God.
Every single issue.


----------



## Mindful (May 3, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > In the light of what us happening in the UK Labour Party.
> ...



There's Left and "Left". 

An insidious disease called liberalism had sneaked into the political mix.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 3, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I define it as two seperate groups.
Liberal - as in JFK was a liberal.
Leftist- anything anti western civilization or anti God is superior.


----------



## Mindful (May 3, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



JFK could be hawkish, when needed.

Unlike B-Obama.


----------



## Mindful (May 3, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Because I'm not talking about Leftists in America. Where Jews by and large are well protected.


----------



## Mindful (May 3, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



And why are you addicted to posting to a thread you think is worthless to you? There must be other ways  to waste your time.


----------



## Phoenall (May 3, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...








 No the state of Israel is not above criticism, as long as the criticism is objective and deserved. If it is done for racism only then it is illegal in most countries. So do tell what those legitimate rights are that he spouts of about.   And do explain how the muslims attained the right to be there when none was ever granted


----------



## Mindful (May 3, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Good luck with that one too.

I doubt any one of them knows what Zionism is.


----------



## Syriusly (May 3, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Oh confronting flame baiting partisan threads like yours is not a waste of time- nor is it a waste of time pointing out what an idiotic claim you are making.

Because once again- in the United States, Jews are by a large majority 'the Left'- why do you believe most Jews in the United States are anti-Semites?


----------



## Syriusly (May 3, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Every citizen of Israel has a right to be in Israel- including the Muslim citizens.


----------



## Phoenall (May 3, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...







 How would you treat those who are firing illegal weapons at you, committing war crimes and breaching international law. The Palestinians  stole Jewish land granted under international law in 1923 and you expect the Jews to do nothing. Typical left wing lunatic when it comes to organised religion


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 3, 2016)

About Labour Friends of Israel
These leftist types seem to be on message.


----------



## Mindful (May 3, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Everybody knows that. You should see the Mosques dotted about Tel Aviv.


----------



## Mindful (May 3, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



I was talking about some Jews in the UK, Not the US.  Get it??!

Before you gaslight any more of my posts


----------



## Phoenall (May 3, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...








 A different definition of left applies here. The left are the New communists or neo Marxists, better known as champagne socialists.  What you call left in American politics are really centrist or right of centre


----------



## Mindful (May 3, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Is Bernis Sanders a Marxist?


----------



## Syriusly (May 3, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



The OP says the "Left hate Jews".

And again- most American Jews are considered the Left.

Just because you use a different definition of the "Left" doesn't mean that the OP is not labeling all of the "Left" as part of his partisan attack.


----------



## Syriusly (May 3, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



So you are asking why the Left hates some Jews in the UK?

Still would include all of the Left.

So maybe what you are trying to say is "Why do the UK Neo Marxist who I Mindful call 'the Left'- hate some Jews in the UK?'

Rather than your overly broad statement which includes all of the "Left" and every Jew in the world?


----------



## Mindful (May 3, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



You have a choice:

I ignore your turnspeak,  and semantic distortions.

Or I point and grunt back at you.


----------



## Challenger (May 4, 2016)

Mindful said:


> In the light of what us happening in the UK Labour Party.
> 
> Why the Left Hates Jews, by Kevin D. Williamson, National Review



The political Left doesn't hate Jewish people, that's a calumny perpetrated by the political Right and Zionists, because Jeremy Corbin isn't in thrall to the pro-Israel lobby over here. Curious that all this started just after Mark Regev became the new Zionist Israeli ambassador to the U.K.
Labour antisemitism crisis has crossed red line, says Israeli ambassador Mark Regev | The Jewish Chronicle


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 4, 2016)

The American Jewish scholar behind Labour’s ‘antisemitism’ scandal breaks his silence
Interesting read.


----------



## Mindful (May 4, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > In the light of what us happening in the UK Labour Party.
> ...



But he's in thrall to Hamas and Hezbollah.

And your conspiracy theories don't hold water either. The Ambassador has every right to react to calls for his country to be transported elsewhere.


----------



## Challenger (May 4, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Challenger said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Who is?

See post #106 If a jewish person suggests it it can't really be "anti-Semitic" can it?

I agree with this assessment from the article in #106, oh so true. 

"Meanwhile, what are the Blairite-Israel lobby creeps up to in the UK? They’re fanning the embers of hate and creating new discord between Jews and Muslims by going after Naz Shah, a Muslim woman who has attained public office. They’re making her pass through these rituals of public self-degradation, as she is forced to apologise once, twice, three times over for a tongue-in-cheek cartoon reposted from my website. And it’s not yet over! Because now they say she’s on a ‘journey’. Of course, what they mean is, ‘she’s on a journey of self-revelation, and epiphany, to understanding the inner antisemite at the core of her being’. But do you know on what journey she’s really on? She’s on a journey to becoming an antisemite. Because of these people; because they fill any sane, normal person with revulsion. 

Here is this Muslim woman MP who is trying to integrate Muslims into British political life, and to set by her own person an example both to British society at large and to the Muslim community writ small. She is, by all accounts from her constituents, a respected and honourable person. You can only imagine how proud her parents, her siblings, must be. How proud the Muslim community must be. We’re always told how Muslim women are oppressed, repressed and depressed, and now you have this Muslim woman who has attained office. But now she’s being crucified, her career wrecked, her life ruined, her future in tatters, branded an ‘antisemite’ and a closet Nazi, and inflicted with these rituals of self-abasement. It’s not hard to imagine what her Muslim constituents must think now about Jews. These power hungry creeps are creating new hate by their petty machinations. As Donald Trump likes to say – it’s disgusting."

Go Prof Finkelstein!


----------



## Mindful (May 4, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Challenger said:
> ...



When you have to resort to Finkelstein, you are really clutching at straws.


----------



## Tilly (May 4, 2016)

Corbyn again refused to disavow his 'friends', Hamas and Hezbollah, when asked three times by Cameron to do so during this mornings PMQ's.


----------



## Mindful (May 4, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Corbyn again refused to disavow his 'friends', Hamas and hezbollah, when asked three times by Cameron to do so during this mornings PMQ's.



I saw that. Such deflections.


----------



## Phoenall (May 4, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...








 Don't you understand English the American "left" is not the same as the rest of the worlds "left". Your left is more like Liberals and are in the centre politically. The true left is hidden away from your eyes as they are still not acceptable to the majority of Middle America. When people talk about left wing politics they mean hard communism, Marxism, Leninism and Stalinism. Like the regimes in China and North Korea, and what was tried in Vietnam and Cambodia


----------



## Phoenall (May 4, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...







 I don't know, but Obama is going on his policies and politics


----------



## Phoenall (May 4, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...








 WRONG


----------



## Phoenall (May 4, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...










 They hate all the Jews who have not went over to the dark side. And bear in mind the left in the UK welcomes the islamonazi's with open arms and does its best to feed them 12 year old girls


----------



## Phoenall (May 4, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > In the light of what us happening in the UK Labour Party.
> ...








 WRONG it started when the muslims from the neo Marxists made racist and anti semitic comments and the new Labour leadership refused to speak out against them


----------



## Phoenall (May 4, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> The American Jewish scholar behind Labour’s ‘antisemitism’ scandal breaks his silence
> Interesting read.









 LOSER using a know non Jewish Jew as your source


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 4, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > The American Jewish scholar behind Labour’s ‘antisemitism’ scandal breaks his silence
> ...



How do you qualify to be a proper Jewish Jew then ? 

Seriously this isnt something I spend much time worrying about.

However when it is clear there is an orchestrated campaign to deflect from real issues and also denigrate a reasonably decent political party then I take note.


----------



## Phoenall (May 4, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...








Simples just follow the Jewish religion, and not claim you are a Jew just because your mother was. Then do all you can to defend the Jews from left wing neo Nazi racism and hatred



 And Labour ceased being a decent political party  when it pandered to islamonazi's and sold the nation down the river


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 4, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The Nazis gassed his family. That must give him some right to discuss the Jewish experience ?


----------



## Phoenall (May 4, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...







 So your family most probably tried to kill mine not that long ago, does that mean I know more than you do about the welsh ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 4, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


So he isnt entitled to talk about the Jewish experience ?


----------



## Tilly (May 4, 2016)

*Chief rabbi: Labour has severe problem with antisemitism*


Rabbi Ephraim Mirvis says crisis engulfing Labour has ‘lifted the lid’ on bigotry and calls for decisive action by party





 The chief rabbi, Ephraim Mirvis, wrote: ‘The worst of mistakes, in trying to address this problem, would be to treat it as a political attack which requires a political solution.’ Photograph: Chris Jackson/Getty Images
Anushka Asthana Political editor

Wednesday 4 May 2016 09.37 BSTLast modified on Wednesday 4 May 2016 09.52 BST


Share on Pinterest
Share on LinkedIn
Share on Google+
*Shares*
125

 Save for later
Britain’s chief rabbi has claimed that Jeremy Corbyn’s Labour has a severe problem with antisemitism and warned that the party must not resort to political posturing and empty promises.

In a newspaper article, Rabbi Ephraim Mirvis said the crisis engulfing Labour had “lifted the lid” on bigotry, and warned that the party’s inquiry into antisemitism must be more than a “sticking plaster” or it would simply worsen the problem.

He also hit back at those who argue that it is legitimate to criticise Zionism, arguing that the right to Jewish self-determination has been at the centre of the faith for more than 3,000 years.
“It is astonishing to see figures on the hard left of the British political spectrum presuming to define the relationship between Judaism and Zionism despite themselves being neither Jews nor Zionists,” he writes in the Telegraph.

“The likes of Ken Livingstone and [NUS president] Malia Boattia claim that Zionism is separate from Judaism as a faith; that is purely political; that is expansionist, colonialist and imperialist.”

The strongly worded intervention comes after Corbyn’s party was plunged into crisis after controversial comments by the MP Naz Shah, and Livingstone, led to the pair being suspended. It later emerged that another 16 members had been similarly punished for comments.

Corbyn denied there was a big problem in the party, but set up an inquiry headed up by former Liberty director Shami Chakrabarti into antisemitism and other forms of racism. That comes on top of an investigation by Labour peer Jan Royall into allegations of harassment and intimidation of Jewish students at Oxford’s student Labour club. ...

Chief rabbi: Labour has severe problem with antisemitism


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 4, 2016)

Tilly said:


> *Chief rabbi: Labour has severe problem with antisemitism*
> 
> 
> Rabbi Ephraim Mirvis says crisis engulfing Labour has ‘lifted the lid’ on bigotry and calls for decisive action by party
> ...


Anti Semitism my arse.

Half of the PLP are members of this organisation.

About Labour Friends of Israel


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 4, 2016)

Can you not manage one original comment ?


----------



## MDiver (May 4, 2016)

Personally, I'll never understand the hatred for the Jews.  Their religion is just one of thousands of loony religions.  If you wanted to point out some really repulsive religion, just start hating Islam; it's the most violent of them all and is trying to conquer the world through every means necessary.


----------



## Phoenall (May 5, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...






That about sums it up, just as you are not entitled to talk about the Rotherham experience


----------



## Mindful (May 5, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I see Livingstone's been spouting off again. About Israel's right to exist.


----------



## Mindful (May 5, 2016)

Booker Award-winning novelist Howard Jacobson said in an interview with the BBC’s Chris Cook last Friday that he had noticed “a new viciousness” in the anti-Semitism of the British Left since Jeremy Corbyn became leader of the Labour Party last year.

The issue of anti-Semitism has been dogging the Labour Party since Corbyn’s election, but became especially acute in the last week, when a member of parliament and a former mayor of London were suspended from the party for making anti-Semitic remarks. Jacobson noted that what had been happening in the Labour Party “has been brewing for years.”

I’ve written articles in the last 15 years in the paper, and some of them are still fished up now and turn up as if still current. People write and say, “That was a great article you wrote the other day,” and I say, “No, I wrote it 15 years ago.” Nothing much has changed in the last 15 years, I don’t think.

Except for, and this is what I do think—I think with Jeremy Corbyn a voice has been given, a confidence has been given to some people who were a little more wary beforehand. Jeremy Corbyn—it’s a classic case of someone who has been brought up just to assume that case of Israel as an imperial power in the pay of the Americans and the Westerns. An oppressive imperial power. He was just fed on that, he’ll never change that. It’s like milk. To ask him to change his mind on Israel is like asking him to approve of people that go to public school. It can’t be done, it’s part of his genetic makeup. But when he came into power, and I felt that when I was writing for The Independent, a new kind of thread starting to appear at the bottom of one’s articles, a new virulence, a new viciousness. It’s as though Jeremy Corbyn unleashed something. It had been there all along but he gave it a new voice.

Read the whole piece:

Award-Winning British Author: Corbyn’s Rise Brought a “New Viciousness” to Anti-Semitism


----------



## Dhara (May 5, 2016)

The "left", meaning people whose politics lean left,  do not hate Jews.  Many Jews "lean left", and being Jewish has nothing to do with whether your politics lean left or right.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 5, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You do your cause no favours when you spout such gibberish.


----------



## Mindful (May 5, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



He hasn't got a cause.

You have.


----------



## Challenger (May 5, 2016)

Hmm so this *isn't* an orchestrated campaign by the Right to demonise the Left, got it.


----------



## Mindful (May 5, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Hmm so this *isn't* an orchestrated campaign by the Right to demonise the Left, got it.



Don't bother.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 5, 2016)

Zionists and Nazis Worked Together to Sow the Seeds of Anti-Semitism in Germany | True Torah Jews

Are these guys "Jewish Jews" ?


----------



## Mindful (May 5, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Zionists and Nazis Worked Together to Sow the Seeds of Anti-Semitism in Germany | True Torah Jews
> 
> Are these guys "Jewish Jews" ?



Are you an anti Semite?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 5, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Zionists and Nazis Worked Together to Sow the Seeds of Anti-Semitism in Germany | True Torah Jews
> ...


Are you ?


----------



## Challenger (May 6, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Given the way the Zionists in Israel treat Holocaust survivors, I'd say anti-Semitism runs deep amongst Zionists.


----------



## Phoenall (May 6, 2016)

Dhara said:


> The "left", meaning people whose politics lean left,  do not hate Jews.  Many Jews "lean left", and being Jewish has nothing to do with whether your politics lean left or right.







 As I have already explained the left in this case means the neo Marxists that hide behind the façade of left of centre political movements. As the report posted by Mindful shows the British left have not changed in 15 years, and are still anti semitic Jew haters


----------



## Phoenall (May 6, 2016)

Challenger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...







According to your neo Marxist cronies


----------



## Phoenall (May 6, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...








 I do it the world of good as it draws attention to just how evil and vile the Labour party is


----------



## Phoenall (May 6, 2016)

Correct it is individuals defending their rights to free speech and telling the truth


----------



## Mindful (May 6, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Miserable lot aren't they? _This _Labour Party.  Mournfully hunched up together on the front benches. I almost wish for  the days of Miliband. And I never thought I'd say such a thing. At least he and Ed Balls could have a laugh during PMQ.


----------



## Phoenall (May 6, 2016)

Correct it is individuals defending their rights to free speech and telling the truth


----------



## Phoenall (May 6, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...







 They are a pack of perverts just look at the connections with all the paedophile groups from the letter scandal with P.I.E. to the modern nation wide child sex rings of the muslims.


----------



## Mindful (May 6, 2016)

Phoenall said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



I can't even imagine Jeremy Corbyn having sex. And he's had three wives. He has  exotic tastes in women.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2018)

Mindful said:


> In the light of what us happening in the UK Labour Party.
> 
> Why the Left Hates Jews, by Kevin D. Williamson, National Review


Now I’m seeing clearly


----------



## Mindful (Jun 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > In the light of what us happening in the UK Labour Party.
> ...



Following me around, are you?


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2018)

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


If I’m interested in who a person is all I need to do is read all the titles of the threads they’ve started. They are very telling.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Good for you.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 18, 2018)

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


It’s stupid to say we hate the Jews. We don’t like invading Iraq but Israel fully supported that shit. And I don’t want war with Iran. Do you?


----------



## Mindful (Jun 18, 2018)

Aragorn: LOTR:

Open war is upon you whether you would risk it or not.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 21, 2018)

Mindful said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


*Israeli Prime Minister’s Wife, Sara Netanyahu, Indicted For Fraud*
The indictment is a major escalation in a series of criminal investigations into the family.

Israeli Prime Minister's Wife, Sara Netanyahu, Indicted For Fraud | HuffPost

But we are to believe that they are good people?  Same with Trump.  Amazing you people follow such scoundrels.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 21, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Yes?

And what can I do for you today?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 21, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Following me around, are you?




Well, you ARE Jewish and he IS a leftist antisemite.


----------



## Mindful (Jun 21, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Following me around, are you?
> ...




He could be philo.


----------



## Baron (Jun 22, 2018)

Mindful said:


> In the light of what us happening in the UK Labour Party.
> 
> Why the Left Hates Jews, by Kevin D. Williamson, National Review



Who loves Jews?
Is there a folk which has not expelled Jews through history?


----------



## Baron (Jun 22, 2018)

Dhara said:


> I'm as left as they come and I don't hate Jews.  I know MANY Jewish liberals.



Question:

Why your Jewish liberals never plead for more refugees in Israel?


----------

